# My Morning Commute



## jar546 (Dec 9, 2020)

I was super lucky this morning.  Only 1 red light!!


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 10, 2020)

Did not have any red lights at all yesterday but the snow made it take twice as long.


----------



## cda (Dec 10, 2020)

Ok, exactly how many gears does that bike have???

Seems like you are up shifting a lot.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 10, 2020)

cda said:


> Ok, exactly how many gears does that bike have???
> 
> Seems like you are up shifting a lot.


6= 1 down & 5 up

If I wanted to I can get to 70 in 2nd gear but what is the point of that?


----------



## steveray (Dec 10, 2020)

I get to about 110 in third....When I am aggressive..That is my flex gear.


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 10, 2020)

I can get to about 35 in 2nd before I think it will be an issue.  

Harleys


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 10, 2020)

When I was an inspector in Florida I had a 15 mile commute and there where no traffic signals at all. Then again Hendry County only had two traffic signals in the whole county. One in Clewiston and one in Labelle where I worked out of. Great place to ride a motorcycle except when they where moving cattle down Hwy 80 from one pasture to another. That ended in the early 90's when the grazing land was turned into citrus trees. I do miss the big old live oak trees but not the bugs, heat and humidity.


----------

